# Housebreaking Accidents



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey all,

Was just wondering what you guys do if you caught your dog in the act or came back from doing something and found out that your dog has poop'ed on your best rug? 


Well, I was pretty stupid just now as I thought it would be okay for me to just go into the bathroom and do my stuff for a few seconds, turns out it wasn't. I came out, and there was a new and fresh pile of crap in the middle of the living room (yea literally).

Well, since i didn't catch him in the act... I didn't do much, just said NO in a firm voice and stuck him back into the area where he IS suppose to go.

Is that correct?

And what do YOU guys do?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes you did the right thing. Nothing : Best thing to housebreak a puppy it to take them our early and often to the same spot and praise them when they go. They will learn very quickly. Scolding them after the fact makes absolutely no sense to them unfortunately. But it does let you vent a little


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

You see the problem is. My bathroom is his toilet spot... Well the floor has newspaper all over it but thats his spot. Why? Uh. Well, We live in Hong Kong... meaning high buildings and what not?

I live on the 18th floor...

If I took him outside everytime... I think the LIFT would become his toilet spot  without much training needed too...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah that does sound like a challenge but I would think the same principles would apply. If you took the pup to "his spot" often and watched him and when he peed or pooped you praised him you would be letting him know the behaviour you were looking for.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh wow, 18th floor! That's definitely making it harder to house train. You might want to look into something like this:

Pet Patio Potty - Dog Litter Box
http://www.puppygopotty.com/
Pooch Potty - Welcome!


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Oh wow, 18th floor! That's definitely making it harder to house train. You might want to look into something like this:
> 
> Pet Patio Potty - Dog Litter Box
> http://www.puppygopotty.com/
> Pooch Potty - Welcome!


Great stuff... *BUT *it's going to cost me a gazillion dollars to ship it over here....

Eek. Sucks living in Hong Kong.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

I would recommend not paper training Micah. I understand being in a high rise would be very difficult, but housetraining is going to be very difficult as well if he thinks he can potty inside all the time. 

It's also going to be a short time before he urinates a lot more than a pile of newspapers can absorb.  

If you make a schedule of when he drinks (little puppies don't need to drink as much in one sitting as they often try to) and make a constant schedule of going outside every few hours. You can carry him in the elevator... once he's too big to carry he should be about big enough to hold his bladder in the elevator, especially if you're taking him out frequently. 

By all means, try the newspaper for those Oops times, but I would be starting right now with an outside housebreaking schedule. You'll be glad you did later!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Be sure to clean up the places your dog goes to the bathroom in the house with a non-ammonia based cleaner so he doesn't return to that spot and use it again. You can make your own (I think the ratio is about 1 liter water to about 1 tsp dishwashing detergent with about 2 T vinegar).


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

My vet told me not to let him go outside yet though... Since he only had 1 shot...


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Could you maybe train him to use a litter box for now or do you have a balcony? I know my grandma had one and that was where she hung up all the bamboo poles for our laundry.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

We do, but its dangerous for little Micah.

What is the bad points about paper training him? I mean he can get used to the toilet area? And we can gradually reduce the size of the paper when he gets paper trained.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

The only downside to paper training them is that it teaches them its okay to go in the house. So if one day you're reading the newspaper your dog might just come along and pee on it...lol. 

Tucker didn't stop peeing in the house until he was 4 months but then again, I have no idea how to raise a dog.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Hmm... well I dicussed it with my family and no they don't mind them going in the house as long as its one spot (the bathroom). In fact they somewhat encourage it because during bad weather. Don't think Micah will get a walk outside in the rain, so going in the house is a good thing?

Is it possible to train a dog to go both outside and inside the house?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

IvanD said:


> Hmm... well I dicussed it with my family and no they don't mind them going in the house as long as its one spot (the bathroom). In fact they somewhat encourage it because during bad weather. Don't think Micah will get a walk outside in the rain, so going in the house is a good thing?
> 
> Is it possible to train a dog to go both outside and inside the house?


Do you get a lot of bad weather? Because Goldens need LOTS of exercise.....what will you do for exercise when you can't take him for walks?


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Haven't gone up to that point yet, but no we don't get ALOT of bad weather but we do get quite some of rain at times. Depending on season. No worries about walks. We got a good quiet street here that would be good for walks and jogs. But it has loads of slopes... and I've been told not to let growing Goldens walk on slopes as it might result in hip dys. 

Any idea what I could do?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

IvanD said:


> Any idea what I could do?


Not sure how your place is set up there.....but one thing we do with our dogs is fetch down the hallway. We just throw the ball over and over down the hallway, and Samson goes nuts for it. Cosmo doesn't really chase the ball, but he gets a good amount of exercise chasing Samson....


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Micah... sure he loves tennis balls... he loves it even more when he gets to lie down and chew on it...

It's something I have to work on hahahah... that they actually retrieve...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, it does come pretty naturally for most of them.....and if he already loves his tennis balls, you're halfway there...


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Hopefully 

Thanks, do you bring Cosmo and Samson out even when it's raining?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

IvanD said:


> Hopefully
> 
> Thanks, do you bring Cosmo and Samson out even when it's raining?


I live in Seattle..... It's always raining..... 

Yeah, we do a lot of wet walks...


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

So you wash them after every walk...?

Or they would... smell funny wouldn't they?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

IvanD said:


> So you wash them after every walk...?
> 
> Or they would... smell funny wouldn't they?


We'll often towel them off when we come in....and they do smell like wet dog, when they're wet. But once they dry, the smell normal again....


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Ahhh cool. Maybe I'll try walking Micah in the rain sometime soon... won't be too soon... Oh and sorry its getting off topic but do you have any tips for puppy's first walk after all the vaccinations?


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Golden Retrievers are very resilient...I walk Wiggles (and I know Monomer walks/bikes Sidney) in all sorts of weather (sun, snow, rain) and in January it was down to -30C.

What's a bit of torrential rain from the monsoon?? Just don't take him out in a No. 8 storm warning.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

****. HAHAHHAH I LOVE HOW YOU KNOW SO MUCH ABOUT HONG KONG 

Just a little correction, No. 8 _Typhoon_ Warning


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Rain, snow, ice, sub-zero temps. We walk Jazz in it all. Granted some walks are shorter than others! I'd rather get a little wet or cold myself than have to clean up after him in the house. (besides, he loves getting towel dried!)


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

We usually get 55-60 inches of rain a year here. If it's really raining hard, I carry an umbrella as I walk Brooks. When he was little he would make a bee line for any standing water he could find, and yes he was wet when we got home. 
I keep a stack of towels by the door and make him lie down on one and dry him with several others. It makes for a lot of wet towel laundry.


----------

